#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-14
<Aivaras> Laba :)
<Kulverstukass> SWEIKAS!
<Kulverstukass> senai matytas pogalais...
<Kulverstukass> beje, Aivaras, kaip tas tuoletinis popierius kur pasiskolinai praita savaite pabandymyj?
<Aivaras> ?
<Kulverstukass> nu kiba neatsimeni... paemiai visa rulona
<Kulverstukass> sakiai ir petruj dar duosi pabandyt
<Aivaras> Rimtai neatsimenu?
<Aivaras> Apie ką tu čia? :D
<Kulverstukass> nu rupus miltai..
<Kulverstukass> butina sugadinti visa bajery...
<Kulverstukass> :P
<Kulverstukass> koks neidomus tu!
<Kulverstukass> :D
<Aivaras> Čia ne situacijų komedija, kad visada turėčiau taip sakyti :D
<Aivaras> Gal kas nors į Login varysit? :)
<Kulverstukass> as
<Kulverstukass> nevarysiu
<Kulverstukass> :)
 * shookees goodnight
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-15
<Aivaras> Žiūrėkit ką turiu: http://twitpic.com/49py9h :)
<mgedmin> lipduką!
<Aivaras> Aha :D
 * shookees is away for 2h
<shookees> gn
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-16
<a931bw> gal kas zino kas su litnetu?
<a931bw> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ftp.litnet.lt_debian_dists_wheezy_contrib_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<shookees> gn
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-17
<shookees> hey everyone
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-18
<shookees> hi
#ubuntu-lt 2016-03-17
<zatan> sveiki, kas nors naudoja VIM ir kaip susitvarkot su skirtingais projektais, kai reikia python2 arba python3 versiju ?
<Izimh> ne paprasčiau normalų ide naudot pythonui?
<zatan> tu cia man kita ide siulai naudoti ?
<Izimh> vim ne ide
<Izimh> vim tekstų editorius
<zatan> nerasyk geriau, jaj neturi atsakymo
<Izimh> tai geriau ir teksto editoriaus ide nevadink
<sirex> zatan: aš naudoju vim, ir vim esu sukonfigūravęs python3.
<sirex> Kai rašau python2 kodą, rašau jį taip, kad būtų suderinamas su python3.
<zatan> sirex, gal gali pasidalinti vim konfigu?
<sirex> https://bitbucket.org/sirex/home/src/default/.vimrc
<sirex> zatan: tiesa, aš naudoju ne vim, o nvim.
<sirex> NeoVim.
<zatan> o perejimas sunkus buvo nuo vim y nvim ir ar buvai patenkintas perejimu ?
<zatan> as pluginu gal per dauk naudoju o nvim kiek zinau nlb turi dauk pluginu
<sirex> Perėjimas buvo labai paprastas. Šiaip tai nėra beveik jokio skirtumo tik tiek, kad nvim turi :term dalyką, t.y. gali turėti veikiantį terminalą.
<sirex> Anksčiau naudojau gvim, nes vim terminale prastai veikdavo, o nvim netuir gui versijos, bet terminale veikia labai gerai.
<sirex> nvim palaiko visus mano vimo pluginus, o jų naudoju daugiau nei 10.
<zatan> Wow nezinojau to, ok ryt bandau pereiti ant NVIM
<zatan> beto tu naudoji go-to-definition persokti y funkcijas ?
<sirex> Taip.
<zatan> O nvim puikiai sokineja tart skirtingu virtualenv su skirtingomis python versijomis? Nes siou metu mano vim neturi python3 support tad negaliu isprojekto ysokti y virtualenv su python3 versija
<sirex> Nenaudoju tokio dalyko. Ir Å¡iuo metu `:py print(sys.version)` rodo: `2.7.6`
<sirex> `:py3 print(sys.version)` neveikia.
<sirex> Beje, nuo Ubuntu 16.04, pagal nutylėjimą bus Python3, tai tikriausiai ir vimas bus pagal nutylėjimą sukompiliuotas su python 3.
<zatan> aisku dekui, ryt pabandysiu NVIM isbandyti
<sirex> Migruojant prie nvim reikės perkelti arba persymlinkiti visus vimo kinfigus į `/.config/nvim`.
<zatan> dekui
<Izimh> o kaip darote kodo refactoringą su vim?
 * mgedmin turi :Python2 ir :Python3 --> https://github.com/mgedmin/dotvim/blob/master/vimrc#L744-L747
<mgedmin> (bet tik flake8 warningams; kad veiktų jump-to-definition naudoju ctags'us)
<sirex> Izimh: find/replace
<Izimh> lol
<Izimh> okay
<Izimh> ;-)
<sirex> Izimh: o kaip tu darai?
<sirex> T.y. kokį editorių naudoji ir kokiai programavimo kalbai?
<Izimh> pycharm
<Izimh> editorius tai čia vim
<Izimh> teksto ;-)
<sirex> Vim turi tokį python-mode, kuris palaiko Rope refaktorinimui: https://github.com/klen/python-mode#rope
<sirex> Bet vim/nvim yra toks geras editorius, kad refaktorinimui nereikia jokių kitų įrankių.
<sirex> :)
<mgedmin> (taip kalba Stokholmo sindromas ;)
<Izimh> vava
<sirex> Gal daugiau ne Stokholmo sindromas, bet nepasitikėjimas, kad kažkokia automagija, gali teisingai pakeisti kintamuosius, taip kaip reikia.
